# Xperia Z1 Compact, or iPhone 5C. Can't decide.



## skyscraper101 (Feb 23, 2014)

I've had my eye on the Sony Xperia Z1 Compact for some time. I haven't yet managed to get my hands on one to feel it but I do want a small phone with enough processing power to handle photos, tweeting, maps and emailing. For me these phones offer a good toss up between what I want but I can't decide between them as they both have pros and cons.

*Pros of iPhone 5C*. Colourful, non buggy native OS, can do facetime (which I love), and airplay (which I use a lot), speaker is better, accessories are more plentiful. Will hopefully play nicer with my macbook. Better resale value. Can get financing on Apple with no phone contract.

*Cons*. Not a fan of iOS. Processor is a bit last year. Apple likely to release a new phone in 6 months making it the third most powerful option. Battery is worse, no extra storage option (though that's not a massive deal)

*Pros of Xperia Z1*. Waterproof, better processor, better camera, better battery, I prefer Android.
*Cons*. No airplay/facetime, crappy speaker, looks a tad wider but that may be a good thing(?), will have Sony bloatware probably. Still need to get my hands on one. Probably will have less resale value than an iphone. Will have to buy up front or get contract tie in.

This video makes me even more confused.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 23, 2014)

I should point out, I'm not into playing games or watching movies on a phone. So I'm not particularly interested in any hi end video capabilities or wide screens to make that more appealing. I'm much more interested in having a light, pocketable device that doesn't compromise on spec too much.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 23, 2014)

You've got a MacBook, like FaceTime and use Airplay. It's a no brainer.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 23, 2014)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> You've got a MacBook, like FaceTime and use Airplay. It's a no brainer.



True, these added things make an iphone a LOT more attractive. But I also love taking and sharing photos and the Z1 will not only do that better, but it will do it in water, last longer on the battery, and be able to store more of them.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 23, 2014)

I think I would have a hard time adjusting to iOS, but the form factor and better speaker really appeal to me on the iPhone.

I need to feel both of these things in my hand at the same time.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 23, 2014)

Personally I'd jump on the Z1, if only for that fact it's waterproof and you can drop a 64gb card in it, but if you want all the apple stuff why not spend a bit extra and get the faster 5S if you're likely to hang on to it for a while?


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 23, 2014)

Global Stoner said:


> Personally I'd jump on the Z1, if only for that fact it's waterproof and you can drop a 64gb card in it, but if you want all the apple stuff why not spend a bit extra and get the faster 5S if you're likely to hang on to it for a while?


He wants light. I don't think cost was one of the criteria?

Btw Sky, you can get AirPlay enabled apps on Android, if that means anything to sway you one way or the other.

Is Facetime really the deciding feature for you for a phone?

edit: sorry GS, the 5S is actually lighter than the 5C!


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 23, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> He wants light. I don't think cost was one of the criteria?
> 
> Btw Sky, you can get AirPlay enabled apps on Android, if that means anything to sway you one way or the other.
> 
> ...



Yeah 5s is nice but there's something about the feel of it I don't like, sharp edges, glass back, plus added cost for stuff I don't need. It's a little lighter but the 5C is light enough. I like the rounded corners and plasticy feel of the 5C. I think I'd even prefer it to the Sony.

What are the airplay apps you can get for Android? Would be interested in that.

Facetime would be so handy. Both my parents and my wife all use iDevices so its so much easier to videocall them using this. Skype is so shit these days. The quality degenerates to next to useless versus a crisp and hassle free experience on facetime.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 23, 2014)

The waterproof shell and 20 megapixel camera tho on the Sony.. so alluring.


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 24, 2014)

skyscraper101 said:


> Yeah 5s is nice but there's something about the feel of it I don't like, sharp edges, glass back, plus added cost for stuff I don't need. It's a little lighter but the 5C is light enough. I like the rounded corners and plasticy feel of the 5C. I think I'd even prefer it to the Sony.
> 
> What are the airplay apps you can get for Android? Would be interested in that.
> 
> Facetime would be so handy. Both my parents and my wife all use iDevices so its so much easier to videocall them using this. Skype is so shit these days. The quality degenerates to next to useless versus a crisp and hassle free experience on facetime.


http://www.knowyourmobile.com/android-apps/18049/best-airplay-apps-android-gettin-dream-stream

There's Hangouts for a Skype alternative. No idea if it's any good on iPhone.

Sounds like an iPhone would be your best bet though.


----------



## editor (Feb 24, 2014)

If waterproofing is important, there's no point considering an iPhone.


----------



## editor (Feb 24, 2014)

FYI, the Samsung Galaxy S4 Active is also waterproof. 

http://www.theverge.com/2013/7/10/4...-phones-review-galaxy-s4-active-sony-xperia-z


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 24, 2014)

editor said:


> FYI, the Samsung Galaxy S4 Active is also waterproof.
> 
> http://www.theverge.com/2013/7/10/4...-phones-review-galaxy-s4-active-sony-xperia-z



I quite like the look of that. In fact I think I prefer the physical keys over the regular S4 .


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 24, 2014)

You could just get whatever phone you want and treat it with liquipel


----------



## editor (Feb 24, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> You could just get whatever phone you want and treat it with liquipel


Only if you want to pay more money, be compelled to ship your phone off somewhere and potentially invalidate your warranty, of course. 

And even then it won't be as waterproof as the Sony. 



> The idea behind Liquipel is to protect your phone from accidental water or liquid exposure. They don’t intend or recommend going swimming with it or intentionally exposing it to water.
> http://www.wired.com/geekmom/2012/05/liquipel-review/


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 24, 2014)

Waterproofing has to be the future. It's not a killer feature but it would be a small comfort to know that an accidental spillage of a cup of tea or a pint wouldn't make the phone die, or leave you scrambling round for a bag of rice. And there's the added cool of swimming pool/beach/rain shots.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 24, 2014)

It will certainly influence my next choice of phone.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 24, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> http://www.knowyourmobile.com/android-apps/18049/best-airplay-apps-android-gettin-dream-stream


I've (unsurprisingly) not yet seen a single Android app that works in any way as seamlessly and flawlessly as the native iOS Airplay does. One clock and your audio goes where you want it, it's brilliant. Several of the Android options I've seen require you to root your phone etc


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 24, 2014)

skyscraper101 said:


> Yeah 5s is nice but... glass back


The 5s hasn't got a glass back.


----------



## editor (Feb 24, 2014)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I've (unsurprisingly) not yet seen a single Android app that works in any way as seamlessly and flawlessly as the native iOS Airplay does. One clock and your audio goes where you want it, it's brilliant. Several of the Android options I've seen require you to root your phone etc


You don't need to root your phone, and that's assuming everyone wants/needs/uses Airplay, iTunes and the iOS ecosystem.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 24, 2014)

editor said:


> You don't need to root your phone, and that's assuming everyone wants/needs/uses Airplay, iTunes and the iOS ecosystem.


I know at least one of those listed require root access and several of the others have limited functionality compared to the Native iOS system.

The Op specifically mentioned Airplay as a plus so I'd say this is rather relevant


----------



## editor (Feb 24, 2014)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I know at least one of those listed require root access and several of the others have limited functionality compared to the Native iOS system.
> 
> The Op specifically mentioned Airplay as a plus so I'd say this is rather relevant


Good job that there's loads of Android apps available offering Airplay functionality that don't need rooting then.  Why you keep mentioning the ones that do is anyone's guess, mind.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 24, 2014)

editor said:


> Good job that there's loads of Android apps available offering Airplay functionality that don't need rooting then.  Why you keep mentioning the ones that do is anyone's guess, mind.


My point is that I've yet to find a single Android app that can actually match the iOS Airplay feature. Trust me, I've tried. Some are video only, some will do music but only from their own player rather than any music source etc.

The beauty of Airplay on iOS is that anything that makes audio can send it to an Airplay device. Just tap the volume icon and select the destination. No setup, no faffing about, no being tied to one player. "It just works" as they say.


----------



## Mojofilter (Feb 24, 2014)

I prefer Android but from what you've said the iPhone seems like a no brainer.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 5, 2014)

I go with the Sony. I wouldn't bother with iPhone 5C.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 5, 2014)

Global Stoner said:


> It will certainly influence my next choice of phone.



It has zero influence for me. I'm one of those people that don't seem to drop phones down toilets or even on the floor...


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 5, 2014)

Kid_Eternity said:


> It has zero influence for me. I'm one of those people that don't seem to drop phones down toilets or even on the floor...



Way more uses for it then just that. People who spend any time outside for example.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 7, 2014)

Global Stoner said:


> Way more uses for it then just that. People who spend any time outside for example.



A good case will do that and usually if you're doing the things that get you soaked outdoors you're not really looking at your phone. It's a gimmick like Samsungs eye tracking 'feature'.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 17, 2014)

I went with a 5S in the end. Tipping point was the better battery life compared to a 5C and the fact that I was able to get 0% financing for 12 months through Apple. I'm still not a great fan of the sharp edges on the handset vs the smoother plastic ones of the 5C. A case does sort that out though.

Facetime was a big factor. It just works so much better than skype and trying to explain and get everyone I call onto hangouts was going to be more trouble than its worth tbh.

I thought I'd miss goodle more than I do but most of its apps are on iOS anyway so I don't see much that I'm missing. Only swipe texting which may be worth jailbreaking it for and a back button too which seems to be so much more logical than in-app back buttons in iOS (often at the top of the screen in the most inconvenient place to where your thumb is). Don't think I'm missing much else really.


----------



## editor (Mar 24, 2014)

Seeing as it was brought up earlier - this has just been posted up.
*How to AirPlay music and video from Android to your Apple TV*


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 24, 2014)

editor said:


> Seeing as it was brought up earlier - this has just been posted up.
> *How to AirPlay music and video from Android to your Apple TV*


Getting there, but neither of those gives you the option to airplay from other apps like Spoitify or Mixcloud, which is what is so good about the proper Apple version...


----------



## editor (Mar 24, 2014)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Getting there, but neither of those gives you the option to airplay from other apps like Spoitify or Mixcloud, which is what is so good about the proper Apple version...


FYI:





> AirStream allows you to send music and audio from your Android to any AirPlay-enabled receiver. As the Apple TV itself is an AirPlay-enabled receiver, this is a great way to get your audio from some of your favorite apps, including DoubleTwist, Spotify, Rdio, Google Play Music, and TuneIn, to your Apple TV.
> http://www.knowyourmobile.com/android-apps/18049/best-airplay-apps-android-gettin-dream-stream


And then there's http://www.skifta.com/


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 24, 2014)

editor said:


> FYI


Needs root access, can't do video.

And skifta isn't Airplay compatible either as far as I can tell.

Close, but still no cigar


----------



## editor (Mar 24, 2014)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Needs root access, can't do video.
> 
> And skifta isn't Airplay compatible either as far as I can tell.
> 
> Close, but still no cigar


Good job that most Android users seem perfectly happy with the alternatives available on their own platform then.
I certainly am, and have no need to invest in the closed world of iThings or ever go near the bag o'shite that is iTunes.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 24, 2014)

editor said:


> Good job that most Android users seem perfectly happy with the alternatives available on their own platform then.
> I certainly am, and have no need to invest in the closed world of iThings or ever go near the bag o'shite that is iTunes.


My point is that when someone says that using Airplay is an important part of their potential phone choice, then they are pretty much reducing that choice down to something with a shiny fruit on it. 

I'd love it if Apple opened it up to others but I can't see it happening any time soon.


----------



## editor (Mar 24, 2014)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I'd love it if Apple opened it up to others but I can't see it happening any time soon.


I'm out of that walled garden forever. Enjoy your stay.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 24, 2014)

editor said:


> I'm out of that walled garden forever. Enjoy your stay.


The day I can't do something I need to do in the easiest way possible then I'm out of there as well. Until that point however...


----------

